

Recommended by a friend - do any HNers use FreeAgent Online Accounting Software? - ColinWright
http://www.freeagent.com

======
ColinWright
Apparently I did something bad and inadvertently submitted an affiliate link.
See here for the original submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4828289>

My response to the fact that it's an affiliate link is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4828392>

So anyway, that item got flagged into oblivion, even though some HNers clearly
liked FreeAgent and recommended it. This is a resubmission without the
tracking field to let people comment further, add alternate recommendations,
and otherwise discuss without feeling that they've been stung.

Apologies for my ignorance on the subject.

